# Telus equity offering



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

VANCOUVER , Feb. 19, 2020 /CNW/ - TELUS Corporation ("TELUS" or the "Company") (TSX-T, NYSE-TU) announced today that it has entered into an agreement with a syndicate of underwriters led by RBC Capital Markets and TD Securities Inc., together with CIBC Capital Markets, BMO Capital Markets and Scotiabank as joint bookrunners (collectively, the "Underwriters"), pursuant to which the Underwriters have agreed to purchase from TELUS, on a bought deal basis, and sell to the public, 25,000,000 common shares of TELUS (the "Common Shares") at a price of C$52.00 per Common Share (the "Offering Price") for gross proceeds of approximately C$1.3 billion (the "Offering").

Stock is down 3.28% today


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

I despise equity raises for "general corporate purposes" when the company is paying a rising dividend. The cost of new equity is more than internally generated funds because the underwriters take a fee. This raise and using Huawei equipment is a pretty good reason to move on IMO. I bought this stock for my wife but I plan on selling it now.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not happy with this either...I guess Telus thinks their shares are over valued...(as do I but I won't sell.They have a long profitable ramp up in earnings and dividends to pay me in the future.)

I think if our fearless leader finally deems Huawei equipment to ultimately be disallowed the taxpayers will be on the hook...they've had years to make a decision.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I was buying shares at $47 just 4 months ago, so I don't need any more at $52. The offering is at a 4.4% dividend yield which is still pretty good.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I will be keeping my shares purchased @$47.32


----------



## Gumball (Dec 22, 2011)

not liking my shares being diluted here...


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

"Telus said it intends to direct the proceeds toward general corporate purposes such as funding growth opportunities, capital expenditures and reducing debt."

I have a significant position in Telus in a non-reg account. Telus has been racking up debt in the past 5-8 years https://www.macrotrends.net/stocks/charts/TU/telus/debt-equity-ratio. I've been happy with the dividend (who wouldn't be), but their ability to carry that debt must weigh on the board. I kinda hope that they'll get the debt under control more.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I didn't like this as a shareholder.
However, it did lower the price so I bought a tiny bit more. Long term, it won't make a difference. But dilution is never good.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Hopefully they do lower the debt load with the money


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I think more important than debt is to keep up with the 5G and fiber deployment.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

I nearly fainted when I checked my account today & saw TELUS shares down more than 50%!!!
Apparently, Telus shares underwent a shares split on the 17th.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I just checked my TFSA where I hold 875 shares of Telus (before the stock split) and the current lower share price shows but not the stock spit. After taking a breath I am thinking that the 2 for 1 update takes a few days to appear.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Same story here so glad this seems like just a delay. You would think they would adjust the shares the same day as the price. Pretty annoying


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I got a response from AltaRed on a different forum (similar setup) saying it could take up to a week possibly.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

I had to talk one of my buddies off the ledge when he thought the shares took a big hit and they cut their dividend in half.  It doesn't hurt to skim the quarterly results summary to limit cardiac episodes.
I think I read somewhere the split would reflect tomorrow but YMMV.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

newfoundlander61 said:


> I just checked my TFSA where I hold 875 shares of Telus (before the stock split) and the current lower share price shows but not the stock spit. After taking a breath I am thinking that the 2 for 1 update takes a few days to appear.


TDDI says in their messages that the new shares will be reflected Friday Mar 20.

ltr


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

milhouse said:


> I read somewhere the split would reflect tomorrow but YMMV.


The broker that I use said by Wednesday, March 25


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

like_to_retire said:


> TDDI says in their messages that the new shares will be reflected Friday Mar 20.
> 
> ltr


I checked my TD Direct Investing account today and the Telus shares are already reflected with a 3/18/2020 date.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

It does vary quite a bit but no reason to be alarmed. Just a PITA for those that scour their online data daily <wink>


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

My broker (questrade) adjust the change in shares over night. I held in both RRSP and TFSA. The original purchase price was recalculated for the RRSP account info but not the TFSA. As a result I also experienced a huge loss in the TFSA. To add to the confusion I decided today was a good time to consolidate the position by selling the RRSP holding and rebuying in the TFSA. I am now a highly successful day trader :stupid::biggrin::victorious: as I sold at 22.40 and repurchased at 22.39. Yes trading fees eroded the profit on that trade. :excitement:


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

CIBC Investors Edge disbursed Telus shares in my account on 20 March 2020.


----------

